# No cookies for you!



## Hilary Briss (Nov 22, 2001)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmp...py_girl_scouts

Quote:

"I felt like the Girl Scouts' morals were definitely lacking, and the girls needed another choice," Coody said.
Indeed. I am sick and tired of all of the loose Girl Scouts in my city.







:


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Good Riddence to them.


----------



## QueeTheBean (Aug 6, 2002)

_"The girls do activities or service projects to earn badges. Each meeting starts with girls praying, pledging allegiance to the American and organization's flags, then saying the oath while holding up four fingers: symbolizing God, family, community and country. "_

My only regret is that I am too old to join the American Heritage Girls.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:

"It's people who really want a wholesome program for their daughters," Garibay said. "They're not religious fanatics."
Not religious fanatics? What other people are soooo concerned about lesbians?


----------



## Hilary Briss (Nov 22, 2001)

Didn't you know that the Girl Scouts are rife with lesbians? They start grooming them when they're still Brownies.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

OMGosh, thanks for clearing that up HB that must have been what happened to me only they didn't do quite a good enough job


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

NOW I know what my problem is! It was those dang Girl Scout meetings I attended in 5th grade!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Anyone care to join me in a round of " if your a bigot and you know it clap your hands" in honor of the American Heritage Girls?

oh but I wouldn't be able to clap now would I??

bummer


----------



## mocha09 (Jul 6, 2003)

T Have you ever read the ingredients in girl scout cookies? Hydroginated oil and sugar are the 1st and 2nd ingredients. Bleh! Bleh! Bleh! They might as well be selling fast food.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

As I sit here eating my Tagalongs with my Thin Mints in the freezer.....

They might be crap - but they are one of those tastes that I like every now and again.

Well, since I was a girl scout until I was 12 - at least we know what happened to me. :LOL


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

While I don't think PP should be doing talks with 7 and 9 year olds, I think the way the objecting parents handled it is totally wrong.

BTW, my 9yo is in girl guides, and if PP was coming, I'd be keeping her home from the meeting, only because it is up to me, not Girl Guides to tell her that stuff.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

The cookies are also ridiculously expensive.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

We have snarfed sown 12 boxes. Hell yeah those little brownies are evil







Sugar hydrogenated oil, artificial whatnot - BRING IT ON !


----------



## Towerkel (Apr 20, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Hilary Briss_
*Didn't you know that the Girl Scouts are rife with lesbians? They start grooming them when they're still Brownies.*
Don't forget about the gays corrupting the boy scouts! Or, at least they would have if the BSA didn't use a preemptive strike (sound familiar?







) to keep that travesty from happening!







:


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Arduinna_
*Anyone care to join me in a round of " if your a bigot and you know it clap your hands" in honor of the American Heritage Girls?
*
Okay, I know I shouldn't laugh but...dang, that was funny!!!

:LOL







: :LOL







: :LOL







:


----------



## stayinghome (Jul 4, 2002)

When I was in 8th grade, I went on a ski trip with my girl scout troop. Well, I also happened to take a six pack with me and got caught (after I drank them at least!







:LOL ) I was kicked out of the troop. They were sooooooooo uptight about it!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

oh no do you all think it's helpless for my dd, I was a bad mom and never signed her up for girlscouts or brownies







Oh no, she might actually end up being hetero









:LOL


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Irishmommy_
*While I don't think PP should be doing talks with 7 and 9 year olds, I think the way the objecting parents handled it is totally wrong.*
It doesn't say anything in the article about the talks being WITH 7 and 9 year olds. The mom had kids that age but it wasn't clear that her kids would have been expected to participate or that PP ever gave any talks to troop members. It just said that Girl Scouts endorsed PP sex education seminars.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

I was in GS when I was 9 or 10. I wish we got to do fun stuff like listen to PP! All we did was embroider and sell cookies. I sold one box, to my dad.







:


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Arduinna, that's the way it read to me.







:


----------



## Hilary Briss (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

Oh no, she might actually end up being hetero
Hey, it's not all that bad. I kind of like it.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Heterosexuals can sometimes be nice and loving people.

Just as long as they do their own thing in private and not try to recruit everyone else!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

here is the exact quote of what that mom said:

Quote:

Donna Coody disbanded her 7-year-old daughter's Brownie troop and took her 9-year-old daughter out of another Girl Scout troop because she was upset over the organization's endorsement of two Planned Parenthood (news - web sites) sex education seminars.
notice it only says the it was endorsed.

another quote:

Quote:

Those polarizing topics are what led to a Girl Scout cookie boycott in the Waco area last month after some parents found out that the Bluebonnet Council of Girl Scouts, which oversees troops in Crawford and 13 other counties, endorsed two Planned Parenthood sex education programs.

Quote:

Coody and some other mothers in Crawford, about 20 miles west of Waco, joined the boycott. They also were upset that the Bluebonnet Council gave the executive director of Planned Parenthood of Central Texas a "woman of distinction" award last year.
I don't see anything there or in the article that says that sex ed was taught to troop members.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

hey greaseball, I don't care what they do as long as I don't have to see it!

:LOL


----------



## Snowy Owl (Nov 16, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Arduinna_
*hey greaseball, I don't care what they do as long as I don't have to see it!

*
It's not what they do...it's what they DON'T do.


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Quote:

What started with 100 girls in Ohio.......

I knew there was a reason I left that place. Bloody weirdos. Or is that too personal? No, I don't think so. I reserve the right to call my 'home' state a weird place.


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

aussiemum...as someone who is not a native Ohio-an, but has been here a total of 3 years, I have to say.....


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

Don't worry Arduinna... I got booted out of girlscouts (I didn't make it past Brownies!), and I'm still a deviant.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Did the BS sell stuff when we were kids? I thought it was only GS. And, the boxes were a LOT bigger. I remember it seemed the boxes got smaller and the prices higher every couple of years. So, I can resist.
But, I can't resist the BS chocolate popcorn.

So, what's left?
4-H? I LOVED 4-H.
FFA?


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Yeah, 4-H was great. I don't know how they feel about gays, PP, or non-christians, though. Does anyone know?


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I don't know what 4-Hs actual policies are - but my friend, who is very gay, was in 4-H and to this day still continues to do events with them for sheep raising. So I know at least the kids he work with have an open minded leader. He is in RI/NY. BUt I couldn't say how the actual policies of the group shake out.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

What's left??

Well I am fine with Girl Scouts and Brownies, and then there is Spiral Scouts. I did participate in 4h and so did dd when she was younger. 4 H is really different from the other scouting type organisations. I don't remember morals ever being brought up.

Islandmama :LOL


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Maybe that's b/c 4-H had an actual purpose; ie. how to raise rabbits or horses or cabbages, etc. whereas GS is soooo ambiguous that they have to invent; ie. too much time on their hands.


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mocha09_
*







T Have you ever read the ingredients in girl scout cookies? Hydroginated oil and sugar are the 1st and 2nd ingredients. Bleh! Bleh! Bleh! They might as well be selling fast food.*

Mmmmmm, but they taste so yummy!


----------



## CerridwenLorelei (Aug 28, 2002)

don't you know that you know who has a ranch in Crawford?
I know bits of the Waco Crawford area. you are talking bible belt here people-just remember that








They have shut down three metaphysical shops in the last 18 mos.....


----------



## Dov (Nov 21, 2001)

I admit the appeal of being caught up in the sarcasm-fest was tempting... and I really wanted to let it rip.

instead I'll just say we used $60 of the grocery budget to go right out and buy out the local girl scout cookie table... [crunch, crunch] wew keep ohs ookies [crunch crucnh] owta the pubwic ands [crunch, crunch]


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Dov - it is so good to see you sacrificing for your principals :LOL
I wish someone had felt that pricipaled at our cookie shop.


----------



## DreamerMama (Feb 2, 2003)

Oddly enough and wildly







T , girl scouts are my biggest PITA right now. They won't allow me to do any activities with my baby (even in a sling) in my daughter's troop. My daughter has been going to all the campouts and events all by herself. Now mind you, she is very mature and can handle it. I just wanted another chance to be a GS. I wanted to be a girls scout mom! With all this family (tagalongs) not allowed, girl scouts are very non-family oriented. WTF?!

It drives me nuts. I just eat my cookies and stew. Those damn girl scouts, can't they just let me volunteer?

And breastfeeding is a whole nother subject. I think my troop leader wanted to run and hide when I popped the boob out at the one and only function I was allowed.

Ok. End. Of. Whine.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Zaq why don't you start your own troop??


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Hilary Briss_
*Hey, it's not all that bad. I kind of like it.







*
hey, it takes all kinds HB


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

If you want to be involved with the troop you should find another troop. Granted our troop is exceptional







(multiage homeschooling middle of the day meeting, mostly crunchy types group) but I usually nurse through the meeting, my three year old and my co-leaders 3 year old wreek havoc through my house. The only requirement is that helping moms are members. I think perhaps the little ones should be members too but they haven't ever said anything. I don't know that I would be able to drag them along to day camp etc. . . but I know basic counsil events wouldn't be a problem so long as I was paying for htem and they accompany me to all the leader meeting and training seesions. I htink it just depends on who you are working with. Find someone more enlightened.


----------



## isleta (Nov 25, 2002)

I agree! I was a Girl Scout and a leader for awhile. It depends on your troop and I can understand why this sounds bad, but maybe if we can change the GS for the better it would be a good thing!!

I thought it was cool to get girls together and make a difference. Hmm..maybe a socially conscience girl gathering?

I do have a peeve regarding the BS and wonder if I can actually put ds in there if he asks.

This was a bit distressing to me also.


----------



## DreamerMama (Feb 2, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Arduinna_
*Zaq why don't you start your own troop??*
Sometimes you gotta bite your tongue and keep on going. My daughter loves her troop and has been there for almost four years. She goes to school with these girls and has been friends with them since kindergarten. I have gotten used to it. I may not ever get over it, as she is my only girl, and I will never have a chance to do this again with my daughter. (Of course, my grandchildren are another subject.)

It really is about her and what makes her happy. What makes her happy is this troop and doing things with them. We have talked about other options and she is just fine with doing things in her group, minus me. It's ME who has the big emotional upset, not her. Really, isn't this all about her? Isn't that what I did AP for? To have an independent daughter who is emotionaly able to be away from me.

The OFFICIAL stance about tagalongs (any child under five) is they are not allowed at any council event. My troop leader has opted to continue that into her own troop events as well.

OTOH, BS are a different world. Parents, siblings and grandparents are ENCOURAGED to participate in everything. We go to all my son's campouts and events with him. It is a good thing, he needs us, he is not very independent.

It's a good thing BS are different because I have three boys. I couldn't stand the heartache of not playing scouts with all my kids









Ok, so end of rant, I promise.


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

We'll be doing GS because they have high morals of not being discriminatory, as an organization. If we run into a problem with an individual troop, we will deal with it one way or another... DD is already telling DH and others that she's going to be a Girl Scout.









Their cookies are the rare exception to our no foods with hydrogenated fats rule. Every rule needs any exception I think.









We do NOT do BSUSA with DS because they are lacking in the morals that we consider to be important--non-discrimination--as an organization.

As far as those families in Texas, don't let the door hit your arse on your way out!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

yes, I'm with Meiri. As much as I'd like to I cannot support Boy Scouts of America. If they give up their discriminatory policies then I would support them.


----------



## DreamerMama (Feb 2, 2003)

Ard~Could you please share with me the policies your referring to. I hate to admit it, but I am very unaware of any of their discriminating policies. Please enlighten, if you don't mind







.


----------



## CerridwenLorelei (Aug 28, 2002)

not all of our residents can be as open minded as Austin and Houston ! *sigh* Would love Austin I think but no work in dhs field ....


----------



## DreamerMama (Feb 2, 2003)

Continuing the







T ness of my posts.........Cerri, I used to work for dhs as well. What do you do there?

Jenny


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Zaq, Boy Scouts of America is very anti gay and anti religious freedom. Does not allow gay, atheist or agnostic troop leaders. Here is a link to an article that CNN did http://www.cnn.com/2000/LAW/06/28/scotus.gay.boyscouts/

here is another link regarding the people that started BSA and their bylaws http://www.religioustolerance.org/bsa.htm


----------



## DreamerMama (Feb 2, 2003)

Holy batcrap Ard, I really have been living in the dark. When I was a pack leader we were so desperate to have anyone volunteer, you could have been green and I would have signed you up. I had never realized the BSA were so discriminatory. Ugh.

I do have to say I have never felt discriminated by BS. I do realize that every place is different blah blah blah, and it is regional, but I HATE that those are the BSA policies, and it makes me very sad that an orginization that has such potential to do so much good, is so much crap.

Sigh, what to do? I hate the GS because some of the policies they have...and now this BS crap. Makes me want to start my own village with my own scouts, where everyone is welcome, with children to breastfeed, and agnostic, religious, gay, straight, bi, married or single, old or young....well, you get the idea.

It makes me sad.


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Zaq001_
*Continuing the







T ness of my posts.........Cerri, I used to work for dhs as well. What do you do there?

Jenny*
I *think* she is saying "DH's" field. i.e. her husband would not be able to find work.


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

Zaq, what policies of Girl Scouts do you dislike?

nevermind, just reread...

I think your daughter's troop leader is being foolish. Allowing tagalongs at least some of the time lets them see what their big sisters are doing and gets them enthusiastic to join when old enough. Those times can also be used as teaching occasions.

And encouraging parental involvment lightens the load for everyone. More hands to do the work that needs to be done by adults leads to less burn-out.

A baby in a sling would be a nonissue IMO. That baby isn't underfoot!:LOL


----------



## DreamerMama (Feb 2, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Megs Mom_
*I *think* she is saying "DH's" field. i.e. her husband would not be able to find work.







*
Durh, sorry


----------



## DreamerMama (Feb 2, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Meiri_
*Zaq, what policies of Girl Scouts do you dislike?

nevermind, just reread...

I think your daughter's troop leader is being foolish. Allowing tagalongs at least some of the time lets them see what their big sisters are doing and gets them enthusiastic to join when old enough. Those times can also be used as teaching occasions.

And encouraging parental involvment lightens the load for everyone. More hands to do the work that needs to be done by adults leads to less burn-out.

A baby in a sling would be a nonissue IMO. That baby isn't underfoot!:LOL*
You would think so, huh? I thoughts so too. Aparantly we are in some ultra snobby troop with plenty of leaders and plenty of parents to volunteer. Meaning, we don't need your hippy lovin type with your sling and all your craziness. Nevermind that I wanted to volunteer for Native American Day because I majored in Native American history....







: .

ahhh well.


----------



## CerridwenLorelei (Aug 28, 2002)

yes that should have been dh's field...

Zaq you can start a spiral scouts or Earth scouts group


----------

